# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart multiple syntax errors [SOLVED]

## kompressor

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-daemon.sh: line 328: syntax error near unexpected token `('

/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-daemon.sh: line 328: `        local -a RC_DAEMONS=() RC_PIDFILES=()'

./net.eth0: line 286: syntax error near unexpected token `('

./net.eth0: line 286: ` local -a provide=() provide_list=() after=() dead=() sorted=() sortedp=()'

*ERROR: "./net.eth0" has syntax errors in it; aborting...
```

This machine has an uptime of 10 days, All Ive done to it is update the world every week. I dont understand how this could just happen.

Any Ideas?

EDIT:

i noticed that net.eth0 is a symbolic link to net.lo

Strange, i thought they were separate files. Did it change?Last edited by kompressor on Fri Dec 16, 2005 12:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dgaffuri

 *kompressor wrote:*   

> i noticed that net.eth0 is a symbolic link to net.lo Strange, i thought they were separate files. Did it change?

 

No, it's correct, the script is the same. I suppose that there's something wrong in conf files. Are you sure that after updating you've updated /etc files too with etc-update or dispatch-conf?

[edit]you're not the only one, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-413078-highlight-.html[/edit]

----------

## kompressor

yes, Im pretty sure I was updating config files in /etc/

It is a possibility that I did not.

Im going to sync and remerge.

where would net.lo come from, portage?

----------

## UberLord

 *kompressor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
> 
> ...

 

Yes - you've managed to emerge bash-3.1 which is both unstable (~ARCH) and packacge.masked! 

Guess what - it's package.masked for a reason, and that reason is that it does not work with baselayout.

Not that baselayout is wrong, it's bash behaving badly like most new bash versions do of late :/

For a working system you have to use bash-3.0 until it comes out of a package.mask really.

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT:
> 
> i noticed that net.eth0 is a symbolic link to net.lo
> 
> Strange, i thought they were separate files. Did it change?

 

Dude, where have you been? They've been split for over a year now!

----------

## kompressor

yep, i sure do. thats weird. the latest version available says 3.0-r14.

my /etc/portage/package.unmask file is empty.  

Looks like I'll emerge the 3.0 one.

as for the symbolic link, I dont really poke around there unless it breaks.

----------

## kompressor

that fixed it.

emerge sync && emerge bash

Thanks for the help! 

Theres no way I would have know it was bash.

----------

